# Pin Routing Templates



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I realize I can make my own, but does anyone know of a good source or sources for templates to use with a pin router?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pin routing George, if you don't start to plunge rout soon the mechanism will seize!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Harry,
As you well know, us older type folks have a short attention span. Besides, why have tools if you don't use them all? :yes4:
I have a bad habit of once I figure out how something works it's on to something new.:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi george

OP has some neat ones , but you make your own easy..


Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue



============



curiousgeorge said:


> I realize I can make my own, but does anyone know of a good source or sources for templates to use with a pin router?


----------

